# Dogs to Ireland



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi All 

Could someone confirm if you are free to take dogs to N & S Ireland without a Pets Passport

Thanks
Bill


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

There is no problem taking dogs to Ireland either North or South. No pet passport required. On the ferry however the dog will have to remain in the car/motorhome. They are not allowed in the public rooms.

Brian


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*dogs to Ireland*

We didnt have to pay to take our dog and she sat in the Motorhome quiet happy for the 4 hour sailing, as did the dogs of my friends that came with us.
It was great not having to worry about dog passports as Ireland is rabies free.
Have a great time it is a lovely place.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Bill

As the rest have said no problem she just stayed in the Motorhome, they do not allow them on the deck.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, only toying with the idea of a tourwithin the next 2 years

Bill


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Minerva said:


> Thanks for the replies, only toying with the idea of a tourwithin the next 2 years
> 
> Bill


Stop toying Bill. 

We did that for years, and went for the first time in May this year. 

It was brilliant, and (of course) we now wish we had done it much sooner.

Gracie (dog) was only 11 months old at the time, but she was perfectly happy in her cage in the van. Fast asleep when we went back to it.


----------

